# 4/24-25 ADBA Gerogetown, TX



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

Heart of Texas/Texas Black Gold APBTC (TX)
Saturday, April 24, 2010
Location: San Gabriel Park

The Heart of Texas APBTC and Texas Black Gold APBTC (TX) join together to hold 2 conformation shows on Saturday and 2 conformation shows on Sunday at the San Gabriel Park in Georgetown, TX. For show information contact Casey 512-903-1830, Travis 512-563-8933, Elaine 405-391-7487


Register For This Event Cutoff Date: 4/18/2010


Didn't see this one posted yet. Anyone going??? We are going, but Jesse isn't game looking, so its more for fun! lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I will be there Laughter777, will be bringing Phoebe with me as well as a friends dog to put in Judge's Choice, lol.

See you there


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Unless something goes wrong, I will be there with the Matrix crew and my girl Terra.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

woo hoo Baha I finally get to meet you


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I wish I could go.. whens the next texas event.. I have to wait till Meek makes his 9mth mark then Ill take Diamond for conformation and meek weightpulling!


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

I think the next ADBA TX is in Cleburne in June. Looks like we will be skipping Georgetown and waiting tilll Cleburne.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww come one Laughter, which one is closer?? iwill be at both shows, I hope to see you at either, you can't miss me, tall, skinny, redhead with glasses and curly azz hair


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Bit of a kink in my plans. Have to stay and care for the puppers. So I wont be going, but my Terra girl will be at least. That's good for something.  She'll be in the 2-3 females I think.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Where are my results and pics?! I'll share if others do.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG baha, I never even saw Terra, awww dangit, I bet I saw and didn't realize it was her. I am uploading pics as we speak and Phoebe didn't get to go she came into heat but she will be ready for the Cleburne show. I did show my friend James little black bitch in the first show on Sat and she won a first under Ed Santiago, then yesterday she got first under both Perez and Ed Hinkle. I also showed his bitch Whoop Mo but she did not place in either show on Sat and came into heat that evening so she was not shown yesterday. I am uploading pics and will post them when I am done


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I posted my results in the other thread.


----------

